# Suddenly: faster flow from Classic



## bupkis (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been pulling shots from a used Gaggia Classic (unknown year) for a couple of months now. It's always taken a consistent 25 seconds to pull the requisite 2 oz or so.

In the last week, it's suddenly starting to flow a lot faster. If I let it run for 25 seconds, I get way more espresso than I want. Another way to put it: now to get the same amount of espresso as I previously got in 25 seconds, it only takes 17 or 18 seconds. The coffee tastes and looks more or less the same. Maybe a bit less crema.

When I got the machine, I adjusted the pressure on the OPV to have 9 bar at the group head. I just measured it again and it's still at 9 bar. I'm tamping just the way I always have and the setting on the grinder (Mazzer Mini) hasn't been touched.

Any idea why this would happen or what to do about it? I'm stymied.

All help appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try adjusting the grind finer.

Differences in temperature, humidity, bean age, bean type can all be factors in this running faster.

Are you weighing coffee in as well?


----------



## bupkis (Aug 16, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Try adjusting the grind finer.
> 
> Differences in temperature, humidity, bean age, bean type can all be factors in this running faster.
> 
> Are you weighing coffee in as well?


Yeah, forgot to mention that: also weighing the coffee.

Lemme try a finer grind...


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

generally if grinds too course it will flow faster and no crema


----------

